# requesting help for droid x running liquid gingerbread wont install widgets



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a droid x running liquid gingerbread. Im requesting help because it will not install. Widgets. I have tried several things. Such as uninstalling & reinstalling the appwigetpicker apk. The launch er launcher pro. & app"s that make the wigets that i needed. Can anyone give me som advice. I appreciate & thank you all


----------

